# Sticky  Bad Trader Thread



## jigplums

This thread is to let others know when another Heresy member has been a Bad trader. Remember to be honest but not petty, this is particularly important when posting about a bad trade. Try to give all details possible of the trade good and bad. DO not let this become a FLAME WAR thread. If there is excessive flaming your post MAY be deleted and you could also find yourself banned from the trade forum.


Updated to include a list. Note that these are HERESY MEMBERS usernames only. 

- Serpa.

erick44
Izual
KalebQuangvan
englhockey
jackd334 
Drizzt_13
StormWulfen 
viperchief549
moonstorm07
Brotherstern
Stevey293


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Do not trade with a Josh Callahand, for more info (email and such) Pm me and I will tell you all I know.


----------



## Captain Micha

I don't know if he comes here or not but here is one for you guys

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31317


Sure thing

Scott Andrews
399 Talbot St.
St.Thomas, ON
N5P 1B7


Steve Jones
14 Penwarden ave.
London, ON
L4M 8P3

Steve Jones
215 First Ave.
St.Thomas, ON
N5R 4P6
Canada

the guy has several pseudonames and aliases as well. on warseer it was Imma_De_Freakin_Pope

I need:

Any Eldar stuff

Imperial Guard

I have:

Beasts of Chaos

High elves

wood elves

and other random stuff.

was also a thing in his signature from time to time. 

Bartertown ip: 70.28.109.85
Warseer ip : 72.140.0.138


----------



## Lybra7

*DO NOT TRADE WITH erick44*

This kid sent me fewer models then discussed and he shipped them in a box that fell apart. DO NOT TRADE WITH HIM.


----------



## General Panic

Not from this forum BUT: 

<Do not post personal details. Usernames are fine, addresses are not - Jez>

Traded an ork army, chaos army and BFG chaos fleet, was supposed to recieve 2 plastic baneblades, a chimera and a sentinel, he never sent them (although he claimed too, but had no receipt to show). Here are some photos of the stuff of mine he has:
[spoil]
















































































[/spoil]I'm willing to offer a reward for the return of any of my stuff and/or information that helps me pursue this matter via legal channels...


----------



## Djinn24

You can contact out mail service (do not know the info off the top of my head) about mail fraud. I do not know how it would interact with you being out of country. Also I have had dealing with the Spanish mail service and at times they can be slow.


----------



## Chaosftw

Mine is not serious but I would defiantly not recommend trading with Master Kashnizel unless you have a lot of time. I have been trying to get TWO little SM jump packs from him for several weeks now for this coming Sunday tournament. I told him I would pay for everything including the rush shipping. He says fine. Then today I get an email saying he did not send them rush they will get there fast enough... well shipping to Canada is 7-10 work days meaning I wont get them to late next week at best.

So unless you have time up the ying yang then by all means trade with this fellow. 

Also make sure he sends first because its been a week and a half of excuses why he has not sent yet.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I must admit that I have been a bad trader. I had to many delays and in the end, could not ship to him because he needed the items quickly. But I have learnt from my error and will never be late with a shipment again, never!


----------



## Thursdayisgod

Both:

Marc Patenaude

andrew indelicato

Backed out of buying/trading from me, I listed on ebay and they never followed through. Not a big deal since I obviously didn't get ripped, but it did cost me listing fees. Just beware that chances are you are wasting your time by negotiating deals with them.


----------



## TerranRaida

Izual AKA Justin Wu - he said he would send me 1 Assault on Black Reach Space Marine captain in return for 3 dollars. i sent my 3 dollars and its been over 15 days and nothing. i did a cross reference on the email he sent me, [email protected], and it came up with other websites saying tha the was not only a bad trader, but was scamming other members, and has over 10+ accounts linked to him. in my reading, he also attempted to blackmail said site.

he apparently the owner of Rogue-Market.com i sent him many private messages, and once i recieved no pms, i emailed him and i got a very bland "its in the mail, your cash has not come" email back, and havent heard anything since.

i am not too disheartened by this, as it is only 3 dollars, but its still dissapointing that someone would take advantage of a persons good will.

TerranRaida/Zach Morgan

also, i recieved a letter from my dad today, he lives in California, i live in Virginia - it was post marked the 18th. today is the 20th. so it does not take 2+ weeks for it to arrive.

UPDATE: its been another 2 weeks since he said he would send it (because he didnt send it the first time) and still no mini


----------



## Izual

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=463157&postcount=13

read post there instead.


----------



## TerranRaida

Izual said:


> *
> random stuff
> *


when a collective group of people say that you are a bad trader, apart from my own dealings, as well as provide a list of emails that you used to contact them, with the same name and all that coincidences, then yes. i believe them rather then you.

you seem pretty hard to maintain your internet image by writing up a lovely little paragraph repeating yourself (for the record, yeah, 3 bucks - you only need to say it once) but hey. its not me you have to convince.


----------



## Izual

Only thing to say is - pretty hard on internet image? Its just a normal forum response. 
And why I do what I do? You are trying to make me a joke like I want to scam, and especially scam you over 3$. I just found that funny. 

The only thing you forgot to mention - besides saying that I repeat $3 is that - I never recieved your $3

I never recieved your3$ if I did - then I'd ship out the stuff. I haven't recieved your $3.

So what am I to do? Send out something when I didn't recieve anything? So I simply ask - show me confirmation or proof of mailing the $3 even though I didn't recieve it.

Otherwise your claim is as illegitamate as anything else by simply name calling.


----------



## Sun Tzu26

A trade was agreed upon by Ordo. Then PM me that they were sent but said he couldn't afford a tracking number when I ask for it(what BS). So I waited till received for almost three weeks and it never came. Then I PM Ordo about it and said he would look into it. That was the last I heard. So beware of Ordo!!!!!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Hm... Looks like i escaped, i agreed on a deal with Ordo, he said he'd ?Post? cash to me, never got it, therefore, i didn't send models  but still he backed out.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

if u want to trade safely, meet the person, in person, in gw or such, then you will know if you will get what was promised
greetz
daafiejjXD


----------



## pmavoider

Mt first trade here was with Kalebquangvan it was a small trade bits for orks. we were supposed to both ship the same day. I did he didn't and two weeks later when i asked him if he got he said yes but he forgot what he traded me. still have not seen anything from him.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

I had the same thing with KalebQuangvan (aka Battle BrotherVII), he mysteriously disappeared after our trade. Ditto Sven Kittyclaw. They've seemingly moved to another dimension with no forwarding address...
On a side note, is it pushing a societal limit to drive to their houses in person? I live close enough.


----------



## pmavoider

tell him i said hi


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I had the same thing with KalebQuangvan, he mysteriously disappeared after our trade.
> On a side note, is it pushing a societal limit to drive to his house in person? I live close enough.


Hmmmm.... was that the space marine trade you were waiting on so i could give you wazdakka?
cause if it is, make sure you filmed the house bashing just for me. XD


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

I'm not advocating violence! I just wanted to know if I can show up and say: "Hey, it's Varrius from Heresy-Online. Can I have my models now?" I'm in no way considering house bashing, I just thought a friendly visit could be helpful.


----------



## Underground Heretic

I would highly recommend against trading with *John English* who goes by the username *englhockey*.

He and I negotiated for the sale of his ork army to a friend of mine who was trying to get into the hobby for the first time. He initially offered to accept money, then said he would be satisfied with exchanging models. I should have been suspicious of the deal because he was proposing to exchange roughly $400 worth of models for $60. I mailed the eldar I was exchanging with him more than a month ago. I have heard nothing from him since I asked him to confirm when the models arrived.

I have sent him two messages asking him to confirm the address to which I sent the models. In the second one I asked him to respond in the following two weeks and confirm the address. Two weeks have passed and as I warned him, I am formally submitting the name of *John English* aka *englhockey* as a disreputable trader to be avoided for taking what I sent in good faith and failing to uphold his end of the bargain.

Thankfully, it was near my friend's birthday and I decided to pay for the models until the orks were sent in return. As the orks probably will never be sent, I am glad to shoulder the financial loss and help my friend get into the hobby through face to face deals with people at my FLGS.


----------



## Azkaellon

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I'm not advocating violence! I just wanted to know if I can show up and say: "Hey, it's Varrius from Heresy-Online. Can I have my models now?" I'm in no way considering house bashing, I just thought a friendly visit could be helpful.


This would also be the funniest thing ever to watch.:shok:


----------



## Alpharius

*jackd334 - "Bad Trader"/NOT Completing 'contracts'?*

Hello!

I did not want to do this, but jackd334 has, I feel left me with no choice.

I contacted him early in October about a couple of potential conversion ideas. One was a female Inquisitor (based on some artwork) and another was a Wraithlord conversion (based on a GD winning entry’s pose - basically, turning it into a Striking Scorpion Wraithlord with a 'squatting down' pose).

E-mail chain is as follows:

October 2, 2009 – Initial contact

October 2, 2009 – Further discussion

October 3, 2009 – Details settled, asked for a down payment of £25 to purchase the Wraithlord model.

October 4, 2009 - £25 sent over

October 4, 2009 – I was informed that the conversion should take approximately 2 hours of time and was quoted a few of £15 + shipping. I was promised WIP pictures for approval during the process.

October 5, 2009 – I was informed that he couldn’t find the model locally

October 12, 2009 – Still no model in house, had to purchase online, it hasn’t arrived yet.

October 13, 2009 – Still hasn’t arrived yet.

October 15, 2009 – Still hasn’t arrived yet.

October 16, 2009 – The model has arrived, work has begun.

October 18, 2009 – Work is continuing.

October 18, 2009 – Question about the base comes up, decision is to just glue it to a standard base so as to allow work to continue.

October 21, 2009 – He ran out of greenstuff – work on hold until he can get some more.

October 26, 2009 – Still no greenstuff, plus now he’s out of plasticard and there are no pictures because his camera is broken too.

October 29, 2009 – Updated on plans to get supplies.

November 6, 2009 – Apologies are given, he’s almost done, but still no pictures.

November 10, 2009 – Update with no pics again, but again, almost finished is the answer…

November 12, 2009 – WIP picture supplied, pose is very far off from agreed upon specs.

November 13, 2009 – Response to pose issues is that OK to repose, ‘can be done easily’ and that he’s just about all done ‘except for the sword’ as he’s still out of plasticard.

The last two posts from jackd334 are quoted below:

November 23, 2009:



jackd334 said:


> Hi, i am so sorry about these delays, i dont mean to worry you. There is no need, im sorry i didnt get back to you sooner my inbox was full and iv onli just cleared it (and then recieved your messages). I have finished sculpting his dreadlocks, and im still trying to get some plasticard to finish him off. Legs have been repositioned too. Sorry about the fact i keep making you wait :S:/
> Hes everso allmost done


And December 3, 2009:



jackd334 said:


> Hi, again im so sorry about the delay. :S Iv not been on here regularly recently. The model is finished, ill post you pics as soon as. Can i have your adress to send him? Im ever so sorry about all this trouble :S Im thinking about stopping commisions after this because i dont think im ready to be doing it all.
> Regards and apologies, Jack


I have since supplied him with all that he’s asked for, and have not received ANYTHING (PMs, models, refunds, etc.) back at all.

So, at this point, I’m not sure what to do.

His sculpting samples posted here are quite nice.

He is offering miniatures for sale, and commission services as well.

He seemed to have a good reputation here, and on his ‘deviant art’ page.

I realize that he is young, and that life certainly gets in the way at times, but at this point, enough is enough.

He’s still active on this site, as can be seen from this post here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=529006&postcount=28

Luckily, I paid him through PayPal, so I’m just about ready to request a refund through them.

BUT, I’d rather settle this without going that way.

I’d really like the model I commissioned him to do.

Barring that, I’d like for him to refund my money.

Not sure what to do next…


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

i to have had a similar problem involving jackd334, i contacted him back in June/July about a commission of Lion El Jonson for me, over the next couple of weeks we discussed the model and how i want him posed and his appearance then we agreed a price of which i paid a £10 deposit with the rest to be paid upon completion of the model, he also had a problem getting the base model he was going to use on my model then i heard nothing for a few weeks regarding his progress until i contacted him about it. There has been a wip picture put up on his deviant art page of the model so i know he's done work on it but when it came to delivery nothing arrived, it was aparently sent during the postal strike so i gave him the benefit of the doubt and he offered me a refund or he'd redo the model free of charge which i felt was very fair of him and obviously i want the model for my diorama. He then again said the model had been posted to me, ive waited for around 4 weeks now still nothing arrived, ive tried to contact twice since asking about the models delivery and he's seemingly ignoring the messages as the second one was sent whilst he was online.


----------



## Alpharius

So another user has issues with jackd334?

This is not good.

A pattern like this is VERY troubling.


----------



## Alpharius

Still waiting for 'jackd334' to respond.

Sadly, at this point, I think it is a lost cause and I would suggest that anyone thinking of dealing with him to take into account that he's already scammed two users here.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Underground Heretic said:


> I would highly recommend against trading with *John English* who goes by the username *englhockey*.


@ Any listening mods: Can we put peoples' names? I thought I'd avoid that, but if it's allowed, I'll add them. I'd like to keep untrustworthy traders from just starting a new account and fleecing someone else. Thoughts?


----------



## moo

Underground Heretic said:


> I would highly recommend against trading with *John English* who goes by the username *englhockey*.
> 
> He and I negotiated for the sale of his ork army to a friend of mine who was trying to get into the hobby for the first time. He initially offered to accept money, then said he would be satisfied with exchanging models. I should have been suspicious of the deal because he was proposing to exchange roughly $400 worth of models for $60. I mailed the eldar I was exchanging with him more than a month ago. I have heard nothing from him since I asked him to confirm when the models arrived.
> 
> I have sent him two messages asking him to confirm the address to which I sent the models. In the second one I asked him to respond in the following two weeks and confirm the address. Two weeks have passed and as I warned him, I am formally submitting the name of *John English* aka *englhockey* as a disreputable trader to be avoided for taking what I sent in good faith and failing to uphold his end of the bargain.
> 
> Thankfully, it was near my friend's birthday and I decided to pay for the models until the orks were sent in return. As the orks probably will never be sent, I am glad to shoulder the financial loss and help my friend get into the hobby through face to face deals with people at my FLGS.


Well i have a similar experience but he had been communicating with me. I had sent him a hive tyrant, some nid warriors, zoanthropes and some gaunts for 3 juggernauts (1 lord and 2 heralds). This was in October, i emailed him many times as to whether he had received the minis and initially he said no, but i am still in the dark with them. The models he "claimed" to send me he said "did i send them back to him" and "was it a joke?" when i questioned him several times about it. Since he claimed that the package he sent had been sent back to him...... 

I have told him to notify me whether my models have arrived to him, and then he send me the juggernaut models (to reassure him). I was hesitant to flag him as a bad trader but seeing as others have had similar experiences im guessing my good faith and trust as been taken advantage of. I will remove this bad trader post if he does eventually uphold his side but please be aware that he is extremely slow to respond.


----------



## Underground Heretic

He has recently sent me a pm offering to refund me the cost of the models and shipping. If he does, I will remove or at least edit the post.

To Inquisitor Varrius: I would generally try to avoid including names, but then I realized that if I did not include an actual name a fraudulent trader could simply form a new account and resume their misdeeds. I do not believe John is, and will retract my post if he follows through on his trade with me.

We can all make mistakes, but in this case he has made an effort to correct the situation with me. As he is now back on the site, moo, I would suggest you attempt to recontact him.


----------



## moo

I have messaged him again for the fifty millionth time  i think he might block me soon for spamming his mail box too much lol


----------



## englhockey

I had contacted underground heretic and told him ive been a bad trader for reasons I told him I have offered a full refund also funds for the time elapsed and some models along with this to make things right.

As to moo I have kept in contact from the start and I have received nothing as if he sent it I do not know but nothing came to my address from him.


----------



## englhockey

Moo I have to put you on the bad trader thread which I didnt do either because nothing came in good faith I offered to ship it later on hopeing your models came,they never did. I have been nothing but understanding and reply to everything you send me and try to help you get them back.


----------



## moo

Interesting, first off you haven't lost out in the deal at all so in all from your point of view the trade never happened as i stated in one of my messages to not send me your models until mine had been received. Also you had never offered to re-ship the models to me.

_To Englhockey 30/10/09
"i checked today at work and there was nothing sent back so i can only assume that it has been delayed due to postal strikes. I guess the only action we can do now is just wait and see if anything turns up. So that you are totally covered in this trade, wait until my package reaches you before you send anything. So only i will lose out in this if anything else goes wrong. I hope you are alright with this and thanks for your patience."_

So to put me onto the bad trader thread is just being a little petty. I have kept all my correspondances with you and you have been ignoring me for a large portion at the beginning of the trade when this all started, the gap being almost a month while i was away for work in the desert.

_From Englhockey 21/09/09 
"Actually i changed my mind
Ill take the 2 zoanthropes
warriors and gaunts (whatever you want to give me is fine)
with the new dex rumored to be coming up i think there gonna go with warriors/alot of gaunts instead of big creatures"

From Englhockey 27/10/09 
"Is this a joke? Because I havent received anything from you and about 2.5 weeks ago my stuff was sent back from the address you gave me. did you send them back is my question? and where are the models you sent? Ive been ignoring your emails because of this, im getting sick of people saying theyll send stuff and never do and i lose models."
_
So that gave you a period of 1 month and you'd "claimed" to have sent my stuff 1.5 weeks late for starters which had returned to you. I'll let others make up their minds as to whether im truely a bad trader or not, the evidence is there. For now i guess i'll just have to take the loss. 

Note: anyone want proof the emails & messages rather than me just cut and paste i can take a screenshot of the emails since i can't fake those.


----------



## englhockey

what are you trying to say? Every thing I said already? I didnt receive models from you end of story. I had a problem with somebody else and im trying to make it right.
"youll have to take the loss? send me proof you sent the items you havent been able to do that, my question is where are they? I actually have proof my stuff was sent back because I had saved the box and recipe,theres my proof where is yours, you have yet to supply me with this.


----------



## moo

I have a receipt for my package (since it was sent from work) and the photos before hand since i was showing you them as proof that they did exist. Also why would anyone make the deal where one person ships before the other and not send it? That's just backwards logic, it doesn't make sense. 

Look im not trying to make you look like the bad guy, you haven't recieved the models that's fair enough. I am justifying why i am not a bad trader. Im just showing others that i did all that i could to try and rectify the situation so that i can carry on trading. If i did seem like i was i apologise and went about the wrong way of doing things. I think since we're both mature about things we should leave this now, as further discussion should be done in private.


----------



## englhockey

Fair enough.


----------



## Alpharius

Since "jackd334" is currently actively scamming two (at least) members here, shouldn't his thread over in the "Painting and Modelling Services" forum be locked, edited or even deleted?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37974

And if this continues, and he completes his theft, shouldn't he be banned from the site?


----------



## Jezlad

What purpose would banning the guy serve other than to stop people contacting him?

We can't give out email addresses it's private data which we're not allowed to share so banning him would stop everyone from resolving their issues.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

in fairness though he's doing nothing to try and resolve the issue, he's just completely ignoring every message we send him and not even trying to defend himself on these threads, so where does that leave us who he's basically robbed?


----------



## Jezlad

I will contact him personally to ensure he is informed of peoples desire to speak, however, if he decides to ignore me there's very little I can do. All trades via Heresy (or any other forum for that matter) are conducted entirely at your own risk. All we do is provide a platform to organise trading.


----------



## Alpharius

Jezlad said:


> What purpose would banning the guy serve other than to stop people contacting him?
> 
> We can't give out email addresses it's private data which we're not allowed to share so banning him would stop everyone from resolving their issues.


I wish he was trying to resolve the issues with what he's done here...

At the very least, a note should be place in his "Painting and Modelling" thread warning others away.

Still, ultimately I hope he'll show up and explain himself.


----------



## Jezlad

A post was made yesterday at 11.27pm. However, I dislike being told "how" I should operate here. I personally think commissioning a 15 year old to do work is an incredibly poor lapse in judgement. He probably drunk the proceeds of your transaction on a park bench last week.


----------



## Alpharius

Er, where exactly were you 'told how to operate here'?

I certainly apologize if I came across that way...

And though I must agree, I should have taken his age into account, that's a borderline 'blame the victim' stance! (And yes, I also realize that we're only talking about miniatures!)

I have to admit, I didn't realize how old he was until problems started happening...

Oh well!


----------



## Jezlad

I've sent him an email and left a comment on his deviant art page.

I know you'd like his email but under the data protection act here in the UK i'm forbidden to give it to you mate. As soon as he responds I'll let you know what the deal is. Failing that I'm sure there's authorities that can be contacted here in the UK. I'll do some homework.


----------



## Alpharius

Jezlad said:


> I've sent him an email and left a comment on his deviant art page.
> 
> I know you'd like his email but under the data protection act here in the UK i'm forbidden to give it to you mate. As soon as he responds I'll let you know what the deal is. Failing that I'm sure there's authorities that can be contacted here in the UK. I'll do some homework.


I fully understand that you're not able to give out personal e-mail addresses - no problems there...

And, I appreciate any help you are able to provide - thanks!


----------



## Alpharius

jackd334 continues to log on, post public messages and NOT address the ongoing issues he has with me and another user.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=531149&postcount=31

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=534465#post534465


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

he also appears to be ignoring the post on his thread and also on his deviant art page


----------



## DAvo001

sounds like a compleat tosser. good luck resolving the issue. but legaly i dont think there is much you can do. at best it was a gentalman's agreement over the payment and not signed or anything. but im not a lawyer so next arrange to meet up at the guys home if he is doing a comission like this so you can go check on him if need be.


----------



## Hudson

i would say its a very grey area and would depend entirely on his business structure i mean if it is a business and he is charging for a service and payments are being made on that premise then he is bound by law to provide said service. however!! if he is not running it as a business he can get away with not doing anything and you've shit out....from what i can remember from business law anyway lol.

it sucks yes but go a back door route if you really want to have your own back. if he is a business and the idea is to make money from his conversions etc he will HAVE to be registered for self employed status and as such pay national insurance AND income tax on self employed earnings, ring the tax office and say you suspect someone operating without being registered self employed te-he-he


----------



## Alpharius

I think, at this point, VaUgHaNy86 and I realize we're screwed.

Shame on me for NOT realizing that he was (a) 15 year(s) old (punk) BEFORE I contracted with him, in however loose a definition of 'contract' you think it was.

Still, live and learn!


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

Unfortunately Alpharius i think im going to have to agree with you, however angry and dissapointed it makes me to give up on it i really don't think we're going to get anywhere, it really is a shame but as you say, live and learn


----------



## Alpharius

Well, he hasn't posted online here since December 19th, so I do think we're royally screwed.

I wish you the best in your recovery efforts though, and hopefully karma will catch up with your Jack some day...


----------



## commandercd

*Bad Trader Report: StormWulfen*

-deleted entry


----------



## morfangdakka

StormWulfen was last active on 3-26-10 (26-3-10) so he has not logged on to recieve the pm's you sent. Also many schools and universities are on spring break so he may not even be near a computer to respond.

If the packages were sent by land mail instead of airmail you could be looking at 4 to 6 weeks for the package to arrive. Eventhough the post office tells you 1-2 weeks I have never had anything that I shipped or ordered from the UK arrive sooner than 4 weeks. If the packages get held up in customes you can add another week or two. Also packages from the US to the UK do not offer any kind of tracking you just have to trust the package to the warp and hope it arrives.

So while it is possible that he could be ducking you I think more time needs to pass before you can say it has been a bad trade. If more time passes without anything happening then I can try contacting him through his email but that is the best any mod will be able to do for you.


----------



## commandercd

-deleted entry


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just a heads up 'Spring Break' (or the Easter Holidays as we call them) only started for most colleges/schools in the UK the end of last week.


----------



## murdock129

Deleted Entry due to the user having a family crisis and his family sending the models back to me (though they have yet to arrive)


----------



## commandercd

*StormWulfen Bad Trade*

I am posting to say that I have had a bad trade with StormWulfen. I sent off my figures and he recieved them, while I have not gotten my model.

We agreed to trade 26 kroot (half unpainted) plus a kroot shaper for Valkyrie on 3-8-10.

I sent my parcel on 3-11-10 and it arrived 4-7-10 via Priority mail.

He says he sent my parcel out 3-15-10 I am assuming Surface Mail. He said a week or 2, Royal mail states up to 6 weeks to the US, the longest is up to 12 weeks to AUS. He is in the UK, I am on the East Coast US. 

I have not recieved my item and it is now 15 weeks from when he sent it, Monday will be 4 months, over double what Royal mail states it should take to the US. 

Since I have not recieved my package I am reporting this as a bad trade. While I have been able to contact StormWulfen he cannot offer me a tracking number or anything short of "i sent it, not sure why you dont ahve it". 

Should I recieve my package I will delete this, but as of now I am reporting a bad trade.


----------



## Crimzzen

Do no trade with Drizzt_13. It was for only a handful of bitz but I have not received anything yet. Been waiting 2 months now.


----------



## slugsung88

After reading all of this, how does one make a safe trade on these trade site?


----------



## Vaz

Simplest way is check to see if they have a posted good reference.

If you're unsure, simply don't do it.

It also depends - unless I'e actually met the guy in person, and can do the trade model/book/sex for cash at the same time, I've not yet needed to trade this way at all - instead, I'm happy enough using either GW, or sites like Bits and Kits/Wayland Games to get my stuff from.


----------



## Kodama

slugsung88 said:


> After reading all of this, how does one make a safe trade on these trade site?


You could do what I do. Ask the individual to message you on ebay regarding the trade before you finalize it. By doing so, you can see a transaction history. If they respond to you with an account with no transactions, then you get to be suspicious. For me, it has worked pretty well (haven't been scammed yet :victory.


----------



## Starship Trooper

Jezlad said:


> A post was made yesterday at 11.27pm. However, I dislike being told "how" I should operate here. I personally think commissioning a 15 year old to do work is an incredibly poor lapse in judgement. He probably drunk the proceeds of your transaction on a park bench last week.


Wow! Best post ever!


----------



## The Dragon of Heresy

hmmm my first post on this site. Coming back to clean it up because I did over step some bounds. My followup can be found elsewhere. Anyways, for those who know what was originally here... more's the fool on you if you stumble into it again.


----------



## Djinn24

I just read through quite a few threads and while I do see there is an issue with Redstarone several things you say are either unfounded, hearsay, and complete bullshit and out of line.



> He is known to use several alibis including most recently a fictional death of first a son and then a wife.


No where is it ever been brought up that this is in doubt.



> Several of you are prone to instantly defend him. The MASSIVE amount of evidence speaks against his innocence. Alpharius has been, by far and large one of the greatest of his victims, has tried to warn others and recoup some of his loss to no avail because of "ENABLERS' who fail to spread the word and in turn chastise him.


There are appx 4 or 5 people I saw with complaints against him. All of which started when his wife was in the hospital. And truthfully I read what happened with Alpharius, who only ever posts he to be bossy or stir shit up, and he was an idiot in the matter. He should have stopped sending him stuff after he never recieved anything the first time, not raise issues after the THIRD time.



> For the sake of accuracy, my own model which never arrived, AND HE NEVER EVEN SENT A PICTURE OF, was a converted superheavy tank similar to several of his plaguebearer designs easily looked upon on the net. I paid for this model in September of 2010. I will be soon creating a blog dedicated to ousting this crook and deliberately maligning all businesses and associated blogs who support him. If he is called to forcibly answer he CAN NOT do so without destroying himself.


Who are you on these other forums, I do not recall seeing your name.

Not saying that he is innocent, as there is a burden off proof against him but in all seriousness you need to watch how you say things. People lost items, but if you said that I was making up losing my wife and I really had, Chuck Norris couldn't save your ass from my fury.

I did not report this to give the OP of the complaint to post additional proof.


----------



## Azkaellon

The Dragon of Heresy said:


> WARNING WARNING WARNING
> 
> Matthew McCauley aka MULTIPLE LAST NAMES aka redstarone22 aka miniaturewargameconversions has started a blog here:
> 
> http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/
> 
> This person has left a trail across the internet and every year by some estimates grosses anywhere from at LEAST $2-5000 from fleecing members of the wargame community.
> 
> He is known to use several alibis including most recently a fictional death of first a son and then a wife.
> 
> If you or someone you know is part of his payitforward rally or supports his website with business or followers please BOYCOTT it and attempt to spread the word. Any summay search of the internet will absolutely confirm these claims. Additional links can be found here:
> 
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/30/288950.page
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/290901.page
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85026&page=7
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=916697
> http://otzone.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=whine&action=display&thread=6696&page=2
> 
> Most recently he has been shown to 'GIVE AWAY' several high dollar models which he owed to past commissioners including at least one thunderhawk and one titan. If confronted, he will tell stories and make emotional please. If you do not see immediate returns or shipping data within 1 week file a COMPLAINT on paypal and DO NOT... REPEAT DO NOT AT ANY TIME... drop the complaint. You will NEVER see your money back.
> 
> I ordered off him from ebay and never got my product and I cancelled my claim because he told me a bullshit story about the claim freezing the funds he needed to send my model. I am out at least $135 because of this. He has made countless promises, set dates, and never met any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Several of you are prone to instantly defend him. The MASSIVE amount of evidence speaks against his innocence. Alpharius has been, by far and large one of the greatest of his victims, has tried to warn others and recoup some of his loss to no avail because of "ENABLERS' who fail to spread the word and in turn chastise him.
> 
> Will You Do The Same?-- Boycott minaturewargameconversions and if possible inform his unwitting partners. It's far past time the community stand up and do something.
> 
> For the sake of accuracy, my own model which never arrived, AND HE NEVER EVEN SENT A PICTURE OF, was a converted superheavy tank similar to several of his plaguebearer designs easily looked upon on the net. I paid for this model in September of 2010. I will be soon creating a blog dedicated to ousting this crook and deliberately maligning all businesses and associated blogs who support him. If he is called to forcibly answer he CAN NOT do so without destroying himself.
> 
> If you have also been defrauded or know someone who has contact me through a pm or at [email protected].
> 
> It’s unfortunate that THIS is my very first post on such a well known and celebrated site, but I feel compelled to do something about this situation.


Fuck...Get a life dude, if you have time to post this shit over and over DO SOMETHING IN REAL LIFE ABOUT IT! Contact the police or what ever which is the "ADULT" thing to do....or ya know just post online making your self look like a troll\douche bag.


----------



## redstarone

I dont wish to bring up more drama but do feel i should say something.

First, dragon got his model BEFORE he posted here and on every forum i have posted on before.

He then continued to say things like getting around defamation of character and libel comments by changing his IP and "giving it time" and a new user ID.

I asked him to stop, and he refused by saying it was a feeble attempt on my part to have him stop his childish attacks.

So, I called his older brother, and then his mother. Within 10 minutes he emailed me back saying he would drop it if I would.

To me, this tells me all I need to know. Hes a child that brings up problems that I do admit to having from last year. People defend me because before that time period, for almsot 3 years, I did more commissions then I can count with NO problems at all.

I have even now mailed his mother a copy of both my wife and sons death certificates, something i should NOT have to do but since he wants to keep saying what a lair I am, so be it. 

Frankly, he is a child with a vendetta. Only dakka backs him because well, dakka are trolls and hate me, think my wife is alive and well and think I still do commissions, and "rip people off" Its sad that people say I am a scammer when i dont scam or rip anyone off. Hell, I still use the same handle becuase I have nothing to hide. I am man enough to admit I had slow problems and failed deadlines due to the simple fact of wife > work. Anyone in my shoes would have done the same. Its ashame that people think toys are more important then caring for a loved one, especially one that you know wont make it. It was the hardest thing ive ever been through and n0ow being brought back up is heart wrentching. 

I appreciate the rational folks here and at Astro for saying how it is. 

As for proof, ill post some. 0310 3200 0000 1810 7336 Wow, look, delivered. The same day he renewed his attacks on me. Just like the others from last year. As for adam posting proof, he cant. He simply links to the same threads over and over, ones from a year ago and even older. He also loves to say i have used other names to do commissions when in fact only redstarone on forums, [email protected] for email and red the conversionist is the name used on the gmail. He doesnt even have my real name right, which it took even a mod on Dakka to correct him for him to believe it. I have and never will use MWC as a way to trade or do commissions. Frankly, people like Adam/the dragon are the reason im done with that part of the hobby. 

With that, I say we will see if this is done as from what I explained to his mother, he has said alot of stuff that puts him in a VERY actionable position that I will act on and take him to court over if he refuses to stop. But as I said above, after the call to his brother and mother, he emailed saying hes done. 

But, he also said the day it was shipped he would eat his hat and apologize publicly. Instead he attacked me with this EXACT post cut and pasted on several forums, even one that does nothing b8ut call me a cunt but not once discusses facts.

Go figure.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just lost a Skrag the Slaughterer with 10 seconds to go despite bidding higher it didn't go through, guy who did it is y***2 he only bids with less than a minute to go.


----------



## alarmingrick

redstarone said:


> I dont wish to bring up more drama but do feel i should say something.
> 
> First, dragon got his model BEFORE he posted here and on every forum i have posted on before.
> 
> He then continued to say things like getting around defamation of character and libel comments by changing his IP and "giving it time" and a new user ID.
> 
> I asked him to stop, and he refused by saying it was a feeble attempt on my part to have him stop his childish attacks.
> 
> So, I called his older brother, and then his mother. Within 10 minutes he emailed me back saying he would drop it if I would.
> 
> To me, this tells me all I need to know. Hes a child that brings up problems that I do admit to having from last year. People defend me because before that time period, for almsot 3 years, I did more commissions then I can count with NO problems at all.
> 
> I have even now mailed his mother a copy of both my wife and sons death certificates, something i should NOT have to do but since he wants to keep saying what a lair I am, so be it.
> 
> Frankly, he is a child with a vendetta. Only dakka backs him because well, dakka are trolls and hate me, think my wife is alive and well and think I still do commissions, and "rip people off" Its sad that people say I am a scammer when i dont scam or rip anyone off. Hell, I still use the same handle becuase I have nothing to hide. I am man enough to admit I had slow problems and failed deadlines due to the simple fact of wife > work. Anyone in my shoes would have done the same. Its ashame that people think toys are more important then caring for a loved one, especially one that you know wont make it. It was the hardest thing ive ever been through and n0ow being brought back up is heart wrentching.
> 
> I appreciate the rational folks here and at Astro for saying how it is.
> 
> As for proof, ill post some. 0310 3200 0000 1810 7336 Wow, look, delivered. The same day he renewed his attacks on me. Just like the others from last year. As for adam posting proof, he cant. He simply links to the same threads over and over, ones from a year ago and even older. He also loves to say i have used other names to do commissions when in fact only redstarone on forums, [email protected] for email and red the conversionist is the name used on the gmail. He doesnt even have my real name right, which it took even a mod on Dakka to correct him for him to believe it. I have and never will use MWC as a way to trade or do commissions. Frankly, people like Adam/the dragon are the reason im done with that part of the hobby.
> 
> With that, I say we will see if this is done as from what I explained to his mother, he has said alot of stuff that puts him in a VERY actionable position that I will act on and take him to court over if he refuses to stop. But as I said above, after the call to his brother and mother, he emailed saying hes done.
> 
> But, he also said the day it was shipped he would eat his hat and apologize publicly. Instead he attacked me with this EXACT post cut and pasted on several forums, even one that does nothing b8ut call me a cunt but not once discusses facts.
> 
> Go figure.


What about Alpharius' items? don't suppose you have his tracking info?


----------



## Vaz

alarmingprick, we have an entire site with which you can join in the community, yet you continue to bring shit up. Also, you can PM redstarone, if it's that important to you. Kindly fuck off.

@Words of Truth - that's the point of bidding, and how it works.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*As far as I can tell none of the trades involved in this situation were conducted Via Heresy Online's trading area.

I could of course be wrong.

But if it is the case this has no real place on our boards.

Joining Heresy to post once to pursue this matter also smells of shit to me.

So don't.

I have had enough of this particular set of incidents popping up in various places on Heresy now, so any further mention will simply be deleted.

Please Report any further posts on this subject. *


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Vaz said:


> alarmingprick, we have an entire site with which you can join in the community, yet you continue to bring shit up. Also, you can PM redstarone, if it's that important to you. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> @Words of Truth - that's the point of bidding, and how it works.


It's one way it works I guess, still very annoying, especially when I put a pretty good max bid in the first place, then when I tried to quickly up it, it didn't go through and I lost.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's one way it works I guess, still very annoying, especially when I put a pretty good max bid in the first place, then when I tried to quickly up it, it didn't go through and I lost.


This really belongs in the  Pointless Venting thread.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Viscount Vash said:


> This really belongs in the  Pointless Venting thread.


Ah K sorry


----------



## alarmingrick

Vaz said:


> alarmingprick, we have an entire site with which you can join in the community, yet you continue to bring shit up. Also, you can PM redstarone, if it's that important to you. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> @Words of Truth - that's the point of bidding, and how it works.


. 

And thank you for the warm welcome to Heresy Online Vaz! I like you already!

edit:can't Speel


----------



## dressd2kill

I hate to have to do this but I have to post a Bad trader report on viperchief549, 

I made a trade for 2 Rhino Tanks for some MTG cards and Heroclix. I sent my items in good faith and after a 2 week wait he then shipped the items owed me.

The cards were all commons not at all the "good Rares" promised and each and every clix was repainted and completely ruined, SO after sending perfect condition tanks I got in return a load of trash, he even told me how pleased he was with my tanks.

Also I have repeatedly tried to get him to resolve this he is simply ignoring me so Now I have to take legal action and have a friend in his area show up on his door.

Avoid dealing with

James McChesney
5400 Longleaf Dr.
Wichita Falls Tx. 76310


----------



## Djinn24

Do not have your friend show up. Turn him him for mail fraud. Strong arm tactics will ruin any case you have.


----------



## dressd2kill

good call i just wanted to avoid legal actions but you are prob right, I contacted the police in his town Ill just stick with that rout ty


----------



## bitsandkits

dressd2kill said:


> good call i just wanted to avoid legal actions but you are prob right, I contacted the police in his town Ill just stick with that rout ty


i dont actually think hes committed any offense, you traded goods and your not happy with the trade as its not equal in your eyes, he hasn't stolen anything and maybe he was a little generous with the descriptions of the cards, but i dont see the local authorities doing anything about it, did you ask for the names of the card he was sending or get any photos before the trade?


----------



## dressd2kill

then you would be mistaken, it is the responsibility to disclose fully what we are trading, that includes condition of the items. I was promised good and useable clix not ruined models, also our deal was actually for bulk rares, in the 200 or so cards there was only 1 rare card, so I was definitely lied to and mislead.

we are all adults here, and we know if we have a model that has globs of florescent green paint on them that its not acceptable, or if we send common cards in lue of rares again not acceptable. Defending his positions IMO makes you no better a trader than he is. I trade in good faith as my rep shows, I have never had a negative experiance untill this. Also his avoiding to resolve the issue after many many emails only shows his shame.


----------



## DeathKlokk

You harassing his every post isn't helping your case either.

"Useable condition" is a relative term so the clix being repaints (which could be stripped and "used") isn't much of an issue, legally speaking.

As far as the MTG cards are concerned there's not much way to get something legal done about the question of whether they are "rare" or not. That is a description that the MTG community uses and in no way something definable to a layperson.

There is no way you're going to get a serious response from law enforcement, this is a civil matter that doesn't merit the trouble of a lawsuit. "Sending someone over there" will just get YOU in hot water.

Take it as a lesson, trade specific items with pictures. _Caveat Emptor_


----------



## dressd2kill

I cannot believe that you choose to blatantly ignore that a member in good standing in your forum was ripped off. He has even sent me another message promising to deliver the goods and nothing. 

bottom line right is right wrong is wrong, he ripped me off and will do it again, I cant believe you would choose to defend his position


----------



## scscofield

This forum is to warn of bad trades, a bad trade was warned about. The rest of it is them pointing out that the law will do nothing about the issue and strong arming the person will just get the person doing the strong arm tactics in trouble. The warning has been made, that is the end of the issue as far as the forum is concerned. Anyone who reads this then trades with the person will be warned and will be cautious. There is nothing this forum can do beyond that on the issue.


----------



## dressd2kill

Thank you all for your input, this is my last word on this issue I will continue to pursue it outside this forum.

I did wish to say I was out of line with the mods and people trying to help and I am sorry, I was upset and hurt that I was ripped off. The Mods have honestly been great in communicating and giving me ideas of how to deal with this and I thank them.

all in all my many many great trades and conversations on here far out way the dirty dead's of 1 little thief, so all go forth and be warned of his actions its not worth further negative mojo for $40 of tanks, Ill let the athourities deal with it from here.


----------



## Sethis

DeathKlokk said:


> As far as the MTG cards are concerned there's not much way to get something legal done about the question of whether they are "rare" or not. That is a description that the MTG community uses and in no way something definable to a layperson.


Sorry, just as a correction, "Rare" is a very defined term. Rare cards (from 4th Edition onwards) have a gold set icon printed on them, "Uncommon" cards have a silver set icon and "Commons" have black set icons printed on them. "Rares" are specific cards which are readily identifiable by anyone who plays the game.

Certain cards are "rare" in that there are not many of them in circulation, but "Rare" means a very specific list of cards and printings. If he was promised Rares and received Commons, that's equivalent to you being promised diamonds and being sent cubic zirconia - what you have received is materially not the same (and worth much less) than what you were promised.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

dressd2kill said:


> I cannot believe that you choose to blatantly ignore that a member in good standing in your forum was ripped off. He has even sent me another message promising to deliver the goods and nothing.
> 
> bottom line right is right wrong is wrong, he ripped me off and will do it again, I cant believe you would choose to defend his position


Dude, sorting it out is down to you. The forum is here as a means of getting that trade. Whatever happens you can write down here, but there isn't anything we can do apart from not trade with him...


----------



## dressd2kill

please everyone time to release the negative gamers Karma and let it go, I am taking appropriate action against this guy outside the forum, I was wronged I said my piece on here now time to move on with the rest of the great traders and gamers I have found here


----------



## SonofVulkan

I am no longer selling e-bay items to Spain.

A couple of users to look out for:-

*anmaiglu* - Claims he sent his payment through pay-pal. He didn't.
(This was the first on only time I sent an item before payment. I got to trust e-bay users too much. Never again.)

*mopu85* - Claims the item never arrived and demanded a refund. This may be true and the Spanish mail system might be a pile of pants, but the way the refund was demanded seems like she's done it before.

I'll never be sending anything to Spain again. Anybody else had problems like this?


----------



## dressd2kill

I have sold a few items in Spain and am about 50/50 in the luck department that's interesting but not100% sure this is the forum for eBay issues


----------



## Djinn24

Watch out for Italy and Brazil as well.


----------



## dandan1350

Fraid I have to report moonstorm07 been 1 week since contact after i started questioning him about the trade and 5 weeks since it should've been here.


----------



## darkreever

You are aware of the fact that Talos hasn't been on Heresy since that Friday right? Of course your not getting any response, he hasn't been on here to see any other PM's you sent him.

And a quick look at timing:

You were informed on Friday, the 3rd of February, that your package wouldn't be going out for at least two days (no sooner than Sunday the 5th.) Assuming the mail service in the UK does not operate on Sunday, that means the package doesn't go out until Monday.

Its Wednesday the 8th, assuming (and there seems to be no reason to believe otherwise) Talos has not lied to you and the package has gone out when he was told it would, then its only been two or three days. Might take a bit longer than that, so I would definitely say calm the fuck down. If you don't get your package in another week and Talos comes on Heresy in that time (and ignores you) then there might be a bit of a problem.


----------



## Rhino 88

darkreever said:


> You are aware of the fact that Talos hasn't been on Heresy since that Friday right? Of course your not getting any response, he hasn't been on here to see any other PM's you sent him.
> 
> And a quick look at timing:
> 
> You were informed on Friday, the 3rd of February, that your package wouldn't be going out for at least two days (no sooner than Sunday the 5th.) Assuming the mail service in the UK does not operate on Sunday, that means the package doesn't go out until Monday.
> 
> Its Wednesday the 8th, assuming (and there seems to be no reason to believe otherwise) Talos has not lied to you and the package has gone out when he was told it would, then its only been two or three days. Might take a bit longer than that, so I would definitely say calm the fuck down. If you don't get your package in another week and Talos comes on Heresy in that time (and ignores you) then there might be a bit of a problem.



....He signed in today, still no response....from him..

Why is he doing this, i havent done anything wrong.... (


----------



## Serpion5

I updated the OP to include a list.

Please note that these are HERESY MEMBERS' usernames only, and posting private details of others is against forum rules.


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> I updated the OP to include a list.
> 
> Please note that these are HERESY MEMBERS' usernames only, and posting private details of others is against forum rules.


Till i read this i didnt even know we had any trading going on.....


----------



## Sethis

I have started police investigation of Brotherstern, be advised. Do not trade, and be very suspicious of anyone trying to sell Grey Knights.


Added.

-Serpa


----------



## Lar'shi

Dragblud da scrunka - Trade agreed almost 2 weeks ago, ive pm'ed him and all ive had is i need to get back side into gear but have not had anything else, Ive been contacting him at least every 2 days, with a grand total of almost 50 pms to him,


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Lar'shi said:


> Dragblud da scrunka - Trade agreed almost 2 weeks ago, ive pm'ed him and all ive had is i need to get back side into gear but have not had anything else, Ive been contacting him at least every 2 days, with a grand total of almost 50 pms to him,


Im sorry but I have been busy i did say, you can still have them but they are not workable no where near 50 pms am afraid, Im sorry sometimes stuff doesn't work out.


----------



## shaantitus

Stevey293. His free commissions for putting together his portfolio are actually free models for him. Just avoid him.


----------



## Serpion5

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Im sorry but I have been busy i did say, you can still have them but they are not workable no where near 50 pms am afraid, Im sorry sometimes stuff doesn't work out.


Has this been resolved yet? 



shaantitus said:


> Stevey293. His free commissions for putting together his portfolio are actually free models for him. Just avoid him.


I've seen this brought up a few times.


----------



## bitsandkits

SonofVulkan said:


> I am no longer selling e-bay items to Spain.
> 
> A couple of users to look out for:-
> 
> *anmaiglu* - Claims he sent his payment through pay-pal. He didn't.
> (This was the first on only time I sent an item before payment. I got to trust e-bay users too much. Never again.)
> 
> *mopu85* - Claims the item never arrived and demanded a refund. This may be true and the Spanish mail system might be a pile of pants, but the way the refund was demanded seems like she's done it before.
> 
> I'll never be sending anything to Spain again. Anybody else had problems like this?


well in the first instance you can see if he has sent a payment via paypal because it would show in paypal, and the second person, maybe it didnt arrive or is still to arrive, European post can be poor sometimes, spain can be very slow to deliver stuff, i have had people get stuff down under before stuff lands in spain before today.
two minor bad experiences shouldn't effect your view of an entire nation of people who many are regular normal honest gamers.

Trading with people on any forum runs a huge risk of abuse, you are in effect placing your trust in an anonymous stranger to uphold his side of the trade, personally i would only risk a trade with someone with high standing on the forum, otherwise do the sensible thing and purchase what they are selling via paypal so you at least have some comeback if the deal goes wrong, and sell your own items by the same method, ebay is by far the safest way to get rid of your unwanted models online and will also give you a much wider pool of customers than a forum, Forum members are not automatically trustworthy or honest just because they happened to register on the same site as you.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Has this been resolved yet? 

I haven't had any response I mailed him a week or more ago and he didn't reply I was going to send him a few as an apology for the cock-up but seems he has dissapated into non-existance. 

So if anyone is interested in 2 heavy weapons catachan teams ill swap for bits ;P


----------



## Serpion5

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Has this been resolved yet?
> 
> I haven't had any response I mailed him a week or more ago and he didn't reply I was going to send him a few as an apology for the cock-up but seems he has dissapated into non-existance.
> 
> So if anyone is interested in 2 heavy weapons catachan teams ill swap for bits ;P


Fine, just be aware that reliability is a factor in good trading. I wasn't going to put your name here since you've had more good than bad. Just wanted to know if this had panned out good or bad. If nothing more has come of it we can leave it at that.


----------



## Gothic

Grumabeth I sent him GD 2008 captain, stromraven, assault squads, converted captain I'm waiting from him archaon on foot, Harry the hammer and dark vengeance chaos set. I sent him the parcel of almost a month ago


----------



## kickboxerdog

*heresy member gombol abad trader*

Hey all agreed a trade for my cron army for an orc and gobbo army we agreed a place to trade when he got there he didn't have all the bits but I let it slip as he promised to post them on to me so I gave him every thing I promised and mostly new on sprues, he needed to post me a finecast mangler squip and about 8 black orcs he even said he was gonna via private message on here, nothing ever arrived and he blocked me messaging him on here also.


----------



## Gothic

I'm putting up captain_obvious I know he has had the flu but its been 4 weeks since I the orks he wanted, this is a list of waiting for from him:

Necron Anihilation Barge
Triarch Stalker with heat ray
2 Necron Lord's with staff and res orb
2 canoptek spyders

1 Metal Greater Demon of Nurgle (painted to a very good standard)
5 Plague Terminator's (forge world Kit) 4 with combi meltas and power weapons, one with heavy flamer and chainfist)
6 Metal Plague bearers


----------



## kickboxerdog

*gombol ignoreing me and now denying a trade.*

hey all ive had a dispute with a fellow heresy member, gombol he has a thread selling stuff currently running, a while back we did a trade, my cron army for his o&g army, he failed to delivery all the army and promised to post the £40 model onto me.
that was back in jan i think it was then i notice him selling stuff again, i message him and gt no reply, then post on his post and only reply i get is him DENYING the trade, 
heres proof we talked and he promised to post the model onto me
all the messages 








and a close up of 2 of them which mention the crons i traded and asking about the mangler squig and the other saying he would post it in a couple days when paid.








now the reply im getting from him is " my brother used this account crap" ive been stitched up before by that line, ive messaged him to try and sort this out but he just Denys it or dosent reply, last time the trade was happening he 'blocked' me from messaging him asking when he posting my model, ive asked him to try and resolve this but no luck. also the thing that pisses me off is in the new thread he selling stuff first page 6 or 7th post down he selling crons( says it there in black and white, the posts not edited so it says he selling crons for £90) http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/trading-area/125134-h-various.html


----------



## Gombol

kickboxerdog said:


> Snip.http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/trading-area/125134-h-various.html



This issue has been resolved. Fact remains: It was my brother who used it. I don't really care if someone belives the fact or not, it's the truth in my case.

I can PM the proof that the issue has been resolved (At a loss by me.) if an admin / mod requests.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Gombol said:


> This issue has been resolved. Fact remains: It was my brother who used it. I don't really care if someone belives the fact or not, it's the truth in my case.
> 
> I can PM the proof that the issue has been resolved (At a loss by me.) if an admin / mod requests.


Probably best that we leave it at that. I think is might be a good idea to ensure that no one else has access to your account as, by the forum rules, you as the account holder are responsible for anything that is posted from that account

Glad you came to a resolution, nice work.


----------

